# Palestine (incl. foreign aid programs)



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

As I posted lot of times before, I would love to return to the Middle East. While I have so far mainly looked into Turkey and Israel and to lesser extent Egypt, Morocco (not geographically M-Eastern but anyways) and Lebanon, I was wondering if the Palestinian areas are not a place where foreigners are in need.

The West Bank is relatively stable but lot of NGOs seem to be active to help reconstruct the smaller settlements, while in the bigger towns such as Bethlehem and Ramallah there are quite a few enterprises and some well-going tourism industry.
Gaza is struck by extreme unemployment but probably humanitary work is desperately needed there.

In addition to it being Middle Eastern, I can imagine the work to be more fulfilling as well than just working for a multinational. Helping people in need, regardless in what way, can be pretty fulfilling and changes one's outlook on life. However, when one is not trained as a nurse, doctor or so, ... do those NGOs need people for administration work, other duties that don't require specific skills in the medical field etc...??


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

you might want to ask them that question....just an idea.


----------

